# Ladder Stands made from EMT



## seacraft

I have some plans for a simple ladder stand made from EMT. I used one of these this year and was great. I could move it around by myself, put it up, take it down all with minimal effort. I had a ball using this one borrowed stand this year, i wouldcut sticks,stick two in the top of the ladder, nail two to the tree, tie them together, with zip ties, zip tie a little burlap, and i had a blind. I am big on moving my stands around alot, thats why i want to go this route.Also the stand i used was built in the 80's and seemed good as new. I will try to post the plans.

Anyone know or reccomend and professional welder that i could get to quote me on building 8-10 of these things. looks like the parts will be about 30 dollars per stand, based on the price of EMT at lowes


----------



## davis831

how do you attach the rungs to the legs???seams likes a good ideal..


----------



## choppedliver

Are you using Aluminum or Steel EMT?



I was looking at my parts supplier and I can get 3/4" and 1" aluminum in .063" thickness, which is pretty dang rigid. 



Not sure what the thickness of emt is, but would guess it is not as thick, though it is probably is made of steel. Aluminum wont rust...


----------



## seacraft

it is steel, i belive emt is galvinized. The stand i used this year had no signs of rust or deteriation. the steps on the stand i used were welded


----------



## JoeZ

:takephoto


----------



## seacraft

wish i had a photo, but the one i used is still in clarke county. The bottom drawing on the plans i was given is the best i can do!!


----------



## choppedliver

> *seacraft (2/4/2010)*it is steel, i belive emt is galvinized. The stand i used this year had no signs of rust or deteriation. the steps on the stand i used were welded




If it is galvanized steel, it will rust. Mainly at the joints, because after you weld it, the Zinc ( Galvanizing coating ) will no longer be there. In fact if I were welding it, I would grind the Galvanized areas so I don't get sick welding it because the Zinc emits fumes. 



> Welding of Galvanized Products
> 
> Welding of galvanized steel is done almost exactly the same way as welding of the bare steel of the same composition; the
> 
> same welding processes, volts, amps, travel speed, etc. can be used with little modification when the switch is made from
> 
> uncoated steel to galvanized steel -- unless the zinc coating is unusually thick.
> 
> The difference between welding galvanized steel and welding uncoated steel is a result of the low vaporization temperature of
> 
> the zinc coating. Zinc melts at about 900°F and vaporizes at about 1650°F. Since steel melts at approximately 2,750°F and
> 
> the welding arc temperature is 15,000 to 20,000°F, the zinc that is near the weld does not stand a chance -- it's vaporized!
> 
> By the time the weld pool freezes, the zinc is gone. This has two immediate consequences:
> 
> ? The vaporized zinc increases the volume of welding smoke and fumes.
> 
> ? The zinc at and near any welds is actually burned off by the heat of the arc, removing the protective zinc coating.
> 
> Zinc Fumes -- A Safety Hazard?
> 
> When zinc vapor mixes with the oxygen in the air, it reacts instantly to become zinc oxide. This is the same white powder
> 
> that you see on some noses at the beach and the slopes. Zinc oxide is non-toxic and non carcinogenic. Extensive research1
> 
> into the effects of zinc oxide fumes has been done, and although breathing those fumes will cause welders to think that they
> 
> have the flu in a bad way, there are no long-term health effects.


----------



## PensacolaEd

If I remember my college geometry, your top measurement needs to be 36", not 30". The triangle would have to have sides of 3', 4' and 5'.

Ed


----------



## choppedliver

> *PensacolaEd (2/4/2010)*If I remember my college geometry, your top measurement needs to be 36", not 30". The triangle would have to have sides of 3', 4' and 5'.
> 
> 
> 
> Ed




+1





By my rough calculations, you are going to need 48 ft of tubing for one ... thats a lot of tubing, especially for $30 ( not including plywood )


----------



## flounder1156

I use IMC conduit to make my ladders for my platform stands..It's stronger than EMT conduit and welds better . No problem with rust as I paint ladders with $1.99 /can Walmart cheap paint each season. My ladders are now 14-15 years old. Check with electric supply business's Graybar Electric, Stuart Irby,Mathes Electric gave me the best price on 10' sticks....


----------



## BuckWild

best way to do it is braise the joints with bronze rods. that usually keeps them from rusting at the joints. I have some EMT stands that are 20+ yeard old that have always been kept outside. The only bad thing with them is they usually rust from the inside out, so it's hard to see the damage to them.


----------



## Bluejay

*PensacolaEd:* you are correct on the 3,4,5 triangle with a 90 degree angle.... however his triangle does not have a 90.


----------



## choppedliver

> *BuckWild (2/4/2010)*best way to do it is braise the joints with bronze rods. that usually keeps them from rusting at the joints. I have some EMT stands that are 20+ yeard old that have always been kept outside. The only bad thing with them is they usually rust from the inside out, so it's hard to see the damage to them.




So why not use aluminum? It wont rust at all. I mean if you can built a cobia tower out of aluminum why not a tree stand


----------



## jspooney

i suspect cost is the issue. Sure would be a lot lighter, though. Another issue might be the tools and skill needed to weld alum. I have only welded steel but would love to be able to do alum, too.


----------



## choppedliver

I looked it again and though its hard to tell from this drawing, looks like it has 49' of tubing.



Thats a lot of tubing.



Making it out of 3/4" aluminum , assuming 0.098 lb/cubic inch of aluminum ...



Hollow aluminum cylinder .063 thick is like a rolled rectangle = w*h*l = (Pi*Diameter)*.063*588 =3.14*.75 * .063 * 588 = 87.239 cubic inches



.098 lb/cubic inch * 87.239 cubic inches = 8.5 pounds approximately weight for a stand made from 49 ft of .063 3/4" Aluminum tubing.



Without the wood, of course. So add 3 or 4 more pounds.



How much did the steel one weigh?


----------



## choppedliver

> *jspooney (2/5/2010)*i suspect cost is the issue. Sure would be a lot lighter, though. Another issue might be the tools and skill needed to weld alum. I have only welded steel but would love to be able to do alum, too.




Aluminum is what I do best. 



I can get the aluminum for probably $20-$30 bucks


----------



## jspooney

how much can you get 1" square alum tubing for? I have a project I need to do


----------



## saltgrass

High grade fab shop builds stands like this and they are not cheap. He charges $300 for a 20' stand.


----------



## BuckWild

> *choppedliver (2/4/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *BuckWild (2/4/2010)*best way to do it is braise the joints with bronze rods. that usually keeps them from rusting at the joints. I have some EMT stands that are 20+ yeard old that have always been kept outside. The only bad thing with them is they usually rust from the inside out, so it's hard to see the damage to them.
> 
> 
> 
> So why not use aluminum? It wont rust at all. I mean if you can built a cobia tower out of aluminum why not a tree stand
Click to expand...

He said EMT, so I said braise was the best. I don't work with aluminum, so that is my reason. I imagine aluminum would flex with the same size pipe used vs. steel and the height. and the cost is a factor to me also.


----------



## choppedliver

> *jspooney (2/5/2010)*how much can you get 1" square alum tubing for?  I have a project I need to do




how thick and how many ft?


----------



## choppedliver

> *BuckWild (2/5/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *choppedliver (2/4/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *BuckWild (2/4/2010)*best way to do it is braise the joints with bronze rods. that usually keeps them from rusting at the joints. I have some EMT stands that are 20+ yeard old that have always been kept outside. The only bad thing with them is they usually rust from the inside out, so it's hard to see the damage to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why not use aluminum? It wont rust at all. I mean if you can built a cobia tower out of aluminum why not a tree stand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He said EMT, so I said braise was the best. I don't work with aluminum, so that is my reason. I imagine aluminum would flex with the same size pipe used vs. steel and the height. and the cost is a factor to me also.
Click to expand...



Yeah that would probably be a good way. I was just saying if they rust from inside out, why not make from aluminum.



Ladder rungs are only 2 ft wide. Made from proper gauge, no way will they flex. Short pieces of alum are very stiff. 



I was thinking about this ladder idea and I would actually use square tubing instead of round, that way you have more weldable area, and you have flat surfaces to put non skid tape on.


----------



## Splittine

> *choppedliver (2/5/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *BuckWild (2/5/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *choppedliver (2/4/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *BuckWild (2/4/2010)*best way to do it is braise the joints with bronze rods. that usually keeps them from rusting at the joints. I have some EMT stands that are 20+ yeard old that have always been kept outside. The only bad thing with them is they usually rust from the inside out, so it's hard to see the damage to them.
> 
> 
> 
> So why not use aluminum? It wont rust at all. I mean if you can built a cobia tower out of aluminum why not a tree stand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said EMT, so I said braise was the best. I don't work with aluminum, so that is my reason. I imagine aluminum would flex with the same size pipe used vs. steel and the height. and the cost is a factor to me also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that would probably be a good way. I was just saying if they rust from inside out, why not make from aluminum.
> 
> Ladder rungs are only 2 ft wide. Made from proper gauge, no way will they flex. Short pieces of alum are very stiff.
> 
> I was thinking about this ladder idea and I would actually use square tubing instead of round, that way you have more weldable area, and you have flat surfaces to put non skid tape on.
Click to expand...

If you decide to make some out of aluminum Id be interested in a couple of them depending on price.


----------



## BuckWild

i wasnt meaning the rungs would flex. I was talking about the stand when it is 16ish' tall. You would have to put a tree brace in the middle with aluminum, cause it will flex in when you climb. emt flexes too, but i dont think it would be as bad as aluminum. do it and see. i hunt public and wouldnt leave an aluminum stand out there to get stolen, cause i would cry


----------



## choppedliver

> *saltgrass (2/5/2010)*High grade fab shop builds stands like this and they are not cheap. He charges $300 for a 20' stand.




Well 20 ft is a whole nother category. That's a lot of metal and labor. I could see $300 for a 20 ft one for that reason. The one in this plan is only 10 ft.


----------



## choppedliver

> *BuckWild (2/5/2010)*i wasnt meaning the rungs would flex. I was talking about the stand when it is 16ish' tall. You would have to put a tree brace in the middle with aluminum, cause it will flex in when you climb. emt flexes too, but i dont think it would be as bad as aluminum. do it and see. i hunt public and wouldnt leave an aluminum stand out there to get stolen, cause i would cry




Oh ok... I was looking at the one in this diagram which is only 10 ft. That wouldn't flex much at all.



Might be something to design and try out



What is the max length if it were to be of one piece construction ( versus collapsible )


----------



## seacraft

This is where i am at so far, i have given these plans too two welders that come reccomended. One guy is 70 per stand, and one is 80 per stand, that with me suppliying the parts. Thats a little more than i was hoping. I was hoping i could get the cost down to 80 per stand total. I am sure i can jew them down a little, but i dont want to skimp on welding quality. Both guys are checking on building them out of regular square tubing. That would be easier on the welding, i dont know yet on the parts, and would require some painting over the years too make them last.


----------



## choppedliver

> *seacraft (2/5/2010)*This is where i am at so far, i have given these plans too two welders that come reccomended. One guy is 70 per stand, and one is 80 per stand, that with me suppliying the parts. Thats a little more than i was hoping. I was hoping i could get the cost down to 80 per stand total. I am sure i can jew them down a little, but i dont want to skimp on welding quality. Both guys are checking on building them out of regular square tubing. That would be easier on the welding, i dont know yet on the parts, and would require some painting over the years too make them last.




I think $70-$80 per stand is a very good deal. 



That is a lot of measuring, cutting, and welding. I don't think people realize how much labor goes into something like this ( time is money ), not to mention wear on your welder, $40 saw blade, and consumables such as argon, filler wire, and electricity.


----------



## daniel

Call my dad danny cain and see what he will do it for,he owns a welding buisness om jacks branch rd.I have several of the emt stands in the woods myself,my dad has a jig on a table just for building this type of stand.pm me for his number and I don't know how much but it will be fair!


----------



## Splittine

> *choppedliver (2/5/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *saltgrass (2/5/2010)*High grade fab shop builds stands like this and they are not cheap. He charges $300 for a 20' stand.
> 
> 
> 
> Well 20 ft is a whole nother category. That's a lot of metal and labor. I could see $300 for a 20 ft one for that reason. The one in this plan is only 10 ft.
Click to expand...

If you can make a good study 16ft stand for $60-$80 you will sell the mess out of them, I have a neighbor down the road that makes them for that and he made a killing last this hunting season. His are 16' and has a 3'x3' platform on them.


----------



## fisheye48

> *seacraft (2/5/2010)*This is where i am at so far, i have given these plans too two welders that come reccomended. One guy is 70 per stand, and one is 80 per stand, that with me suppliying the parts. Thats a little more than i was hoping. I was hoping i could get the cost down to 80 per stand total. I am sure i can jew them down a little, but i dont want to skimp on welding quality. Both guys are checking on building them out of regular square tubing. That would be easier on the welding, i dont know yet on the parts, and would require some painting over the years too make them last.




then buy a cheap welder and you could cut your costs that way


----------



## choppedliver

> *fisheye48 (2/5/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *seacraft (2/5/2010)*This is where i am at so far, i have given these plans too two welders that come reccomended. One guy is 70 per stand, and one is 80 per stand, that with me suppliying the parts. Thats a little more than i was hoping. I was hoping i could get the cost down to 80 per stand total. I am sure i can jew them down a little, but i dont want to skimp on welding quality. Both guys are checking on building them out of regular square tubing. That would be easier on the welding, i dont know yet on the parts, and would require some painting over the years too make them last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then buy a cheap welder and you could cut your costs that way
Click to expand...



Setting up to build just one not many people are gonna want to do one for $70-$80. On a quantity order though, once you have one down pat, the other's are just repetition... ie cut 70 rungs, 20 legs, etc. 



If I can get repetition going and build 10 at a time, it cuts down on the time per unit A LOT... I would do it for $60 per copy if you want 10 of them. I am not going to use round tubing though... At least not for the legs. The legs could be square tubing and the round tubing could be cut straight instead of notched. Square tubing will be stronger... more weldable surface, less cutting hassle. Round tubing fitted to round tubing will need to be notched. Round rungs would also be more slippery I think



So you want it to be $80 per stand, that means you gotta get the materials for $20 a piece or just bump up your estimate. Maybe someone else would do it cheaper if you look around. I am a perfectionist though and sometimes things take me a little longer than avg joe.


----------



## InTheWoods

> *Splittine (2/5/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *choppedliver (2/5/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *saltgrass (2/5/2010)*High grade fab shop builds stands like this and they are not cheap. He charges $300 for a 20' stand.
> 
> 
> 
> Well 20 ft is a whole nother category. That's a lot of metal and labor. I could see $300 for a 20 ft one for that reason. The one in this plan is only 10 ft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can make a good study 16ft stand for $60-$80 you will sell the mess out of them, I have a neighbor down the road that makes them for that and he made a killing last this hunting season. His are 16' and has a 3'x3' platform on them.
Click to expand...

There used to be a guy in Andalusia near the prison that would sell the same stand using the square tubefor around $80 as well. I think that we ended up with around 5-6 of them. I used to work at a local steel companyand I purchased all of the materials and cut everything in the shop and then welded it all up on the weekends using a friends welder. I believe that Iended up with 4 standscostingme about $35 each all said and done. Not bad, but one big pain for all of the cutting and welding...


----------



## choppedliver

> . Not bad, but one big pain for all of the cutting and welding...


:usaflag



+11111, it aint about materials, its about pain in the butt factor lol


----------



## Catchin Hell

I'm just wondering what is wrong with the commercial products. I've bought a dozen or more of these from Dick's sporting goods and I love them. If you'll get up early for the day after Thanksgiving sale, you can find them on sale for $59 (worked the last three years) and you canusuallyfind Dick's coupons for additional discounts. The first year I started using them, I picked up 4 for $39 ea. :banghead I would've bought them all had I known what I know now... This year, I got 4 more for $49 ea. It looks like Dick's is offering free shipping now on the one below, but it's currently $99. The stands are sectional and can be assembled/disassembled 4' at a time so you havesome height variability. 

Site for coupons: 

http://www.retailmenot.com/view/dickssportinggoods.com

Dick's link:

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3738888


----------

